# Bradford pear?



## ScottB81 (Jan 16, 2020)

At the risk of sounding stupid, I wanted to ask about the use of Bradford pear wood for smoking meat. I know hickory is probably the most popular but ive heard any fruit trees make good wood for smoking. The reason im asking is that i have a lot of it on hand due to some trees blowing over last spring. Thanks in advance


----------



## buzzy (Jan 16, 2020)

Yup you are good to go. Should be a much sweeter smoke than hickory.  Just try to knock off most of bark before using.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 16, 2020)

No such thing as a stupid question, only stupid answers!


----------



## mike243 (Jan 16, 2020)

Never seen anybody eat something off of a Bradford pear, it may be safe but  would use maple before that. Fruit wood has always been acceptable, Bradford pear is no fruit imo


----------



## mike243 (Jan 16, 2020)

https://www.hunker.com/12259380/are-bradford-pear-trees-poisonous-to-humans


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 16, 2020)

It does say that the whole the fruits inedible raw it can be used to make wine and seasonings. The seeds have a mild poison to humans causing generally gastric distress via conversion to cyanide. Note it says it close to impossible for a human to ingest enough to get sick or worse.   I’d likely not use the wood though.


----------



## ScottB81 (Jan 16, 2020)

After doing some googling, it seems there a lot of people who say it is very good to smoke with. I would like to hear opinions from anyone who has actually tried it


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 16, 2020)

Here’s a thread with some actual use. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bradford-pear.62152/


----------



## kmmamm (Jan 16, 2020)

Oh heck yes, it is an excellent wood for smoking.  I have used it many times, produces a light fragrant smoke that pairs well with light proteins,  just be sure it is fully cured!  Don‘t  be spooked about the fruit being not being fully editable, it has no bearing on the quality or safety of the wood’s smoke.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2020)

Funny how I go back and read these old threads to find so many posters who haven't posted in so long a time. Life goes on I guess, It's a hardwood fruit tree ought to be OK for smoking. RAY


----------



## JWFokker (Jan 21, 2020)

It's mild like apple. Bradford pears are known for splitting apart under their own weight after 20 years or so. Usually during the spring.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 21, 2020)

I am a live testament that it won't hurt you I have used it many times. I don't remove the bark either. In the post if you read it it says the seeds are poison I don't usually eat seeds. I especialy use it in my open pit fire cooking.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for the likes ScottB81 and sawhorseray they are appreciated.

Warren


----------

